# BBB's Closet



## bigbudsbruddah (Oct 5, 2008)

Well i condensing all my journals to one, so its a little easier for me to keep you informed on the progress.

I use the following set-up:

400W HPS
FF Ocean Forest Soil
Full line of Fox Farms Nutes
3 Gallon pots (Flower)


So right now my closet has a Purple #1, Purple Widow, Hollands Hope, and Blue Mystic. I am still in the first few weeks of flower.

Close Up of Purple #1






My Closet(Purple #1 is back left, Hollands Hope front left, Blue Mystic in back right, Purple widow front right)


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 5, 2008)

wow that looks nice BBB :watchplant:


----------



## andy52 (Oct 5, 2008)

Looking Great My Friend.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2008)

very nice BBB...those leafs all most look plastic...Thanks for shareing


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Oct 14, 2008)

Another quick update. Everthing is still going great with the ladies.

Closet: Purple #1 Back Left, Blue Mystic Front Left, Hollands Hope Right Back, Purple Widow Right Front.






Purple Widow


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 15, 2008)

*Everything is looking great BBB. :aok: Gotta love the color on that Purple Widow.  Man she's a looker. :hubba: *


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Oct 22, 2008)

Everything still going smoothly here. I think the Purple #1 is only a week or two from harvest the rest are a few weeks behind the P1.  I also started germing 4 more Blue Mystic seeds for the next round of plant.


Closet





Purple #1





Purple Widow


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 22, 2008)

*Dutchbreed had a strain called Purple Evolution. I wonder where they got the genetics from...

Where did you obtain the genetics?

Lookin' great man, pullin' up a chair!!!*


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 22, 2008)

Purple 1 looks like some killer smoke.
Which one is your fav?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Oct 22, 2008)

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> Purple 1 looks like some killer smoke.
> Which one is your fav?


 
I have'nt smoked either teh Purple #1 or Purple Widow Yet so ic an tell ya about them yet. Though the purple #1 has a very earthy smell not very appealing.

I have smoke both the blue mystic and hollands hope. Hollands Hope has the better taste almost like a perfume. They both get you good and ripped though.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 22, 2008)

OMG-- BBB!!!!

Those are such pretty flowers!:holysheep: 

I would love it if I got a Bouquet of flowering buds like that!:giggle: 

much nicer than roses! 

Mad skills!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Nov 1, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *Dutchbreed had a strain called Purple Evolution. I wonder where they got the genetics from...*
> 
> *Where did you obtain the genetics?*
> 
> *Lookin' great man, pullin' up a chair!!!*


 
Sorry dom some how i missed your question. 

The Purple #1 is a Dutch Passion Strain and the Purple Widow is a De Shaman Seeds Strain.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Nov 1, 2008)

Well my Purple #1 and Purple Widow were both showing amber  so i went ahead and chopped them.

The Purple #1 still has a very earthy smell. I am just hoping a curing will bring a little better smell. This strain does produce tight purple buds covevered in red hairs. With very large calyxs, almost all the bud is calyxs.

The Purple Widow has a very skunky smell to it. This plant formed looser buds with a deep purple color almost black looking.

Hope you enjoy the pictures.

Purple #1

Pre-Harvest





Post-Harvest






Purple Widow

Pre-Harvest






Post Harvest


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Nov 11, 2008)

Time has come to harvest my  Blue Mystic and Hollands Hope. Both of these are heavy indicas and grow short but very thick and dense buds. So enjoy the show.

I will start out with the Hollands Hope. I let this grow a little longer than my last one and i am glad i did. The smell is even stronger than my last one.

Close Ups











Total Harvest


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Nov 11, 2008)

Time for the Blue Mystic.

Closeup





Harvest


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 11, 2008)

*:holysheep: they are fabulous :woohoo: i hope my turn out like that :48:*


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 11, 2008)

*NICE pics man! This purple is making me salivate! You got my BPOTM vote!*


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 12, 2008)

Were do you guys get seeds for such great looking smoke? The idea of buying over the internet scares the hell out of me.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 12, 2008)

i know what your smoking today. hmmm, somthing purple i'd guess.:hubba: .
very nice grow BBB. who's next? ...bb...


----------



## blancolighter (Nov 12, 2008)

BBB, great lookin green man, well purple in your case... I would love to see some of that purple widow dried man, shes a beaut!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Nov 12, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Were do you guys get seeds for such great looking smoke? The idea of buying over the internet scares the hell out of me.


 
I have purchased all my seeds from Dr. Chronic over the net. I was kinda sacred to do it also, but after reading peoples posts on here eased my concerns.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 14, 2008)

What am I going to do. I see the list of seeds I have to choose from and I don't have a clue where to start. Kinda like a kid in a candy store. Anyone have any ideas about which ones grow better inside with CFL's? Are there some that just seem to grow faster?:hubba:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 14, 2008)

What were your temps like?


----------



## someguy (Nov 15, 2008)

holy geez!


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 15, 2008)

for my first by i was scared aswell. not to much about leo, just about paying for seeds (50bucks) an what if they are not what they say they are or what have u, or they get takin by customs. then what?  well i whent to hxxp//www.marijuana-seeds.nl/. IMO they have the best stelth an great prices.....only draw back is that they don't send oringle breeder packings. 
but i am convinced that my beans are what they say they are. they look like eveyother silver haze i have seen in pic's from "greenhouse company" wich is where the silver haze hails from. well where ever u go, don't worry in most cases u will be fine. an if they do catch them, they won't go after u. they will just take your beans away.


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 13, 2008)

How did you upload your pics so big?
I got a little lost...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2008)

I am considering trying the Auto Flower Lowryders and maybe AK47. That way I can stagger grows and not change light schedules. Plus they grow fast and small. What do ya think?


----------



## andy52 (Dec 13, 2008)

hey bro,i too am considering the low ryders.but the yield is not as great as we are used too. i am im-patient as it is,but the growing has taught me patience,i had rather grow 4 sweets than grow  4 midgets.i have grown the lowryders long ago with a friend and personally think they are killa smoke.just the amount of the harvest.look at it this way,if you grow 4 single cola plants or 12 lowryders,measure the harvest.all i can say.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> hey bro,i too am considering the low ryders.but the yield is not as great as we are used too. i am im-patient as it is,but the growing has taught me patience,i had rather grow 4 sweets than grow 4 midgets.i have grown the lowryders long ago with a friend and personally think they are killa smoke.just the amount of the harvest.look at it this way,if you grow 4 single cola plants or 12 lowryders,measure the harvest.all i can say.


 
So many things to think about,,makes ya crazy sometimes.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 6, 2009)

:ciao:  *BBB*..in post 14..those are Hermie..I can see Nanners in both pics...sorry..those look Awesome..and would Love to get my Hands on that Purple Widow..Thanks for shareing..Take care and be safe:bong:


----------



## gchristo (Feb 7, 2009)

BBB, that purple widow is one handsome plant.      Just awesome.  Great grow. 

Cheers


----------

